# Fraud Training Seminar June 2007



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

_2nd Annual Joint Training Seminar_
*June 12, 13 14, 2007 **At Westford Regency Conference Center, Westford, Massachusetts*
*Golf Tournament June 11th at Stow Acres Country Club*​*This training seminar is packed full advanced training along with refresher programs.*
*These subject will sharpen your skills and help you perform your job more effectively.*

The following are tentatively some of the topics that will be covered: *Attorney General Martha Coakley*
*in a panel discussion*, Low Speed Rear Impacts, *Slip trip and falls*, Forensic Accounting,
*Accident investigation-The Big Picture*, How to successfully investigate and subsequently defend low
impact accidents without breaking the bank, *New internet technologies: (e-Bay & My-Space),*
Cargo Theft, *Reclaiming Fraud Dollars from Fraud Doctors*, Report writing, *Investigations and Ethics,*
Clinic Inspections, *Disability Fraud, *Rx Fraud and much more, *Expectations of vendors*, _Identity issues._

*VENDORS*
We are having a broad range of vendors from around the country to show you ways to improve your
investigations and save money at the same time. There is a wealth of knowledge to be gained
by simply circulating among the vendors to see what is new and improved in the various disciplines.
-------------------------------------------------------------
*Banquet: *Wednesday evening we will have our annual banquet featuring comedian *Paul D'Angelo*
returning by popular demand!!
*A CIFI Examination is given at the end of the seminar*
*For further information go to our web site **http://www.neaifi.org*
*This is going to be a very well attended seminar so **Apply Early **to assure your spot*

*If you have any questions please contact: NEAIFI @ comcast.net*


----------

